# Almost Lost The Trailer



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, this is embarrassing, but if somebody can learn from my (near) misfortune... shy

We camped in a rustic campground for the first time over the holiday weekend. We were on a very slight incline rolling down towards the back of the trailer. About 20 feet behind the trailer was about a 30 foot very steep drop into the woods.

When we were ready to go the person we were visiting offered to help me hitch up. To make a long story short... it got me out of my "groove" or routine and like an idiot I told him to take off one of the wheel chocks while I did the other - BEFORE hitching up to the TV. On the side I did I have the kind that wedges between the wheels and locks in with a lever. I undid the lever and sure enough the trailer started rolling backward. I was able to get the chock wedged back in there with the lever, but honestly I'm not sure if I stopped it or if it was the tongue jack digging into the dirt like an anchor.

Luckily even at 800 pounds or so the jack was able to get enough "bite" in the dirt for me to get the tongue up a bit, put a block under it, then get something under the jack.

At the end of the day everything was fine. But I don't ever want to feel my hear in my throat imagine the TT going over a cliff.









Lessons learned: Slow, methodical adherence to my set procedure is a MUST - EVERY SINGLE TIME!

I hope everyone has some food for thought on getting "help" from a bystander, well-meaning relative, etc.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow -- that could have been ugly. Thanks for the warning. I almost feel like Rainman when hitching or unhitching. I have to think and get the routine right. Any distraction and it starts over again. Glad everything was ok for you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yikes! That could have been ugly!









But I can feel your pain. The recent 'incident' I had at the dump station was the same thing. I was distracted by outside influences, and instead of focusing on what I was doing, I went into auto-pilot and messed up.

To continue the (strained) aviation metaphor... The first thing they teach you when you have problems in the air, such as an engine failure, is FLY THE AIRPLANE! Don't get so distracted working the problem, that you forget to fly the airplane.

Fortunetely for both of us BoaterDan, we each had both feet on the ground when we forgot to fly the plane!

Lesson learned! shy









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moral support is all I ever ask for when setting up or hitching up. Like you I need to stay focused for the 15 minutes it takes to do the job.

Once while in a hurry I only chocked one wheel and when I unhitched the trailer pivoted about 6". It could have been very bad if the jack had failed while it pivoted and the tongue dropped.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Safety chains go on first when hitching up and come off after the jack is on the ground and wheels are chocked when unhitching.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I hope everyone has some food for thought on getting "help" from a bystander, well-meaning relative, etc.
> [snapback]116067[/snapback]​


NEVER let them guide you while backing your Outback









BoaterDan, that was a close one for sure! Glad you were quick on your feet and stopped that baby


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Dan sorry to hear what happened
When you have a set pattern of doing things and someone else tries to help it does throw you off
Even when one of the girls tries to take the place of DW it throws me off.
I always leave the Deluxe Balance wheel chock in place until everything is hooked up
Then that is the last thing taken off

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Safety chains go on first when hitching up and come off after the jack is on the ground and wheels are chocked when unhitching.
> [snapback]116086[/snapback]​


Always, always, always

I also do not like help with hooking or unhooking.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good advice and thanks for the reminders.

I've left the chocks under the wheels for too long........if you know what I mean









Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We were talking about this on another thread yesterday. It is very easy for even the most experienced person to get out of their routine and make an error. That is another reason why I watch what other people do and when they are hopping in the cab to start pulling out I sweep my eyes over their rig just to see if something looks amiss. When we used to launch jets in the USAF it wasn't just the pilot and crew chief watching, it was every knuckle-dragger, pointy-head, load-toad and cop looking things over. It didn't happen often but every once in a while you would catch something...

Reverie


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> .
> 
> To make a long story short... it got me out of my "groove" or routine and like an idiot I told him to take off one of the wheel chocks while I did the other - BEFORE hitching up to the TV. [snapback]116067[/snapback]​


I know exactly what you mean. It's good to get into a routine, but sometimes something or someone just puts a whammy to it. Thank the good Lord you didn't loose the trailer or even damage it.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, I'll fess up now... shy A few weeks ago, we brought the trailer home to prep for our first trip of the season. I was distracted by a number of things and out of practice. We backed it into the driveway A-OK. I have a side entry garage, so the end of my driveway goes out towards the backyard. The driveway seems pretty level, but at the back it is sloped very slightly towards the backyard. There is a steep hill with a 30 foot drop at about a 30 degree angle at the end of the driveway into the grass and woods. So, we begin the unhook process and forget one small step...the wheel chocks...







You guessed it, as my DW graciously started to lift the tongue off the hitch ball, the trailer starts heading toward the cliff!!!







Now after my heart stopped and the tongue hit my DW pretty hard on her leg, the trailer stopped after only sliding about a foot further back the driveway. I don't think we'll ever forget wheel chocks again!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I never accept help when hitching or unhitching. Well, I can't say NEVER because at the Spring rally two Outbackers came over to talk while I was hitching up to leave and started helping. Needless to say, I forgot about ten things and it also took me several attempts to get the ball under the hitch - I usually get right under with my hitchin rods. So, lesson learned: don't even accept help from fellow Outbackers - unless it's something you actually need help with.

And I NEVER (and I really mean NEVER) take a campground helper at his word when backing into a spot. I always get out to look - several times if need be. They always say, "Don't worry, I've got you." I always reply, as I'm getting out of my truck to look, "I know, I just like to see where I'm going." They can wave their hands and arms all they want - I don't pay attention to anything except how close I am to the final resting place. I do listen to DW because we have the signals and routine down. Plus, she'll bean me if I don't listen to her.









Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It certainly graps your attention when the TT starts moving on it's own accord. I did it once while unhooking in my driveway... Got out of my groove due to some distraction....don't even remember what, and forgot to chock the wheels. My is not steep, but it was steep enough to allow the TT to move about 6" before it found a spot it liked.....

It was actually probably very comical looking, I raised the coupler off the ball, had to kick it loose (probably should have been my first warning that there was still tension on the ball), and the next thing you see is the TT moving backwards, and little 'ole me grabbing the tongue jack post to try and hold it back....like the last futile act of defiance.

I never forget to chock the wheels now, and I don't pull them until I am ready to move.

Tim


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife and I have a check list that we go though and she is the only one that helps me. Together we have the system down after we hook up or unhook we both check to make sure that everything is done she walks on one side of the tt and tv and me on the opposite side and meet back at the tv. It work very well for us

willie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Morning!

Can someone start a thread or post a good routine for us newbies...the dealer hitched it for us and we drove home and then unhitched. No scares but I do need to get some wheel chocks...and figure out our routine. I also need mirrors that work well on my tv and a nice big level. The hitch has a level in the top of it...how many more do we need?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Ouch!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Morning!
> 
> Can someone start a thread or post a good routine for us newbies...the dealer hitched it for us and we drove home and then unhitched. No scares but I do need to get some wheel chocks...and figure out our routine. I also need mirrors that work well on my tv and a nice big level. The hitch has a level in the top of it...how many more do we need?
> [snapback]116239[/snapback]​


Use wheel chocks always (4 x 4 s work fine most times) When I disconnect any trailer I pull. Chock trailer, put wood under tongue jack, raise trailer about 2 in, remove sway set up (dual cam), unlock ball and raise trailer off of ball. Disconnect light plug and LAST remove chains. If the trailer rolls at all when you lift off of the ball the chains will stop it.


----------



## bachala (Jul 14, 2005)

This topic makes me shutter!!
A few years ago, prior to the OB we owned a small Prowler 5th wheel and being new to the camping / trailer thing we did not have check lists or even a routine.
The wife and I backed into a campsite wich had a down slope to the woods.
I stopped the trailer about 30' from the trees, lowered the landing gear and released the hitch, everything was "fine" at least I thought!!
The wife decided it was time to go inside and do her jobs (we had a side rear entry door) her weight aprox "110lbs" give or take!! was just enough to take the load off the landing gear. It was a good thing I was with in a couple of feet from the door and was able to grab her by the butt ox and drag her out of the trailer before it got too far down the hill, after that the front landing gear dug in and the trailer stopped! After that episode, wheel chocks are the first thing on and the last thing off! We laugh about it now but it was not funny that day. There are so many things to look out for when camping, trying to stay safe is the biggest one.

Joe


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!
> ...


 And LAST remove the chains. Helpful Hints for Hopeful Heroes. NO DOUBT! Second trip this year we went to one of our favorite sites at a CG we frequent often. In sthe process of positioning the TV I noticed the site was not its usual level self. The heavy rains we had caused the site to be releveled and it wasn't what it used to be.

I set up some Lynx levelers and got the wheels centered and the TV nice and level. Down with the tongue jack onto a 4x4 on top of a 10x10x3 cement pad I carry, in with the wedge type wheel chocks, partial down with the front jacks, off with the WD bars, up off the ball and my 31RQS backed off the 4x4 and over the left side chocks and begins to roll backwards







!!!!

Guess what stopped it in its tracks? Chains. Love'em Had some help from some fellow campers in getting secured rehitched and centered up again. In the state I was in I wanted the help. CHAINS should be the last off! I am sold!









Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll add one more thing......After disconnecting, pull away sloooowly.......in case you forgot the chains or other.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never saved my chains for last in the past...

I think I will now!









Thanks for all the great advice guys (and gals)!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

That had to be scary! But I bet you won't do it again.









Dana


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow, chains last!!. Plus I am thinking about dropping some dough on those BAL things that lock in between the wheels, probably more secure than just chocking the wheels with a log.

I had similar incident, took the camper to my mother in laws to stay overnight while we helped them pack to move (think it was my 2nd trip with the outback). When unhooking, forgot to chock the wheels. The jack fell off my wood blocks and scraped the asphalt for 2' until I ran back and got a chock under the wheel (I think it woulda kept going!).

I have actually considering making a laminated check list to keep in the outside storage compartment so I look it over step by step each time (or it is available for my wife also if she ever takes the trailer on her own..). Even now, I worry that I could get too comfortable hooking up or unhooking that I might forget something. I always do take the last "walk around" the whole rig before I leave to make sure that nothing is missed, ocassionaly I find something not right (step still down,etc).

Danny


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I went a little worse that that....

I keep my Outback in the back yard during the summer and every 2 weeks or so, if we haven't been camping, I have to pull it up to mow around it. I back the Suburban up to the camper, (OK it took a couple of tries), lower the coupler onto the ball, pull out the chocks and pull the rig up about 50 ft. I am in a hurry and trying to get the mowing done before the rain starts....I jump out of the truck and watch the whole rig pull away heading to the street.........yep, I forgot to put the truck in park. You haven't ever seen a fat guy run so fast in your life.....I got the truck stopped about the time the front tires reached the street.

Moral of the story....NEVER, EVER, RUSH....TOO MUCH IS ON THE LINE!!!

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies to my request.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

These are what I use to chock my trailer. One for each wheel set. Total cost $26.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dan,

Thanks for the reminder. I can't imagine what was going through your mind watching the trailer rolling away!









Glad you were able to catch it and everything is fine (well, except maybe your ego is bruised a little) but better your ego than the Outback!









I use those Bal Chocks from CW. They snug up real tight. And I try to remember to leave the chains on the TV until I get the TT chocked. But, like you said, sometimes we get distracted.

That's one reason I try not to bother other Outbackers (or anyone else for that matter) while they are trying to set up or break down. Routine, routine, routine.

Again, thanks for the post.

Have a safe one!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did the same thing with my tent-trailer years ago...but mine happend to hit the back of the campgrounds gravel area and stopped after it was in the grass. Tent trailer had a wheel on the jack...so that only helped it roll along...


----------

